# Kai, You Were Loved



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

Kai died. I can't be certain of how long it's been. I'd like to say a year, but I'm not so sure of that. Less, but I don't know.

His crimson fins always flowed behind him with the grace of the fully matured Veil Tail he was. Not a rip or tear flawed his perfection. And though he was beautiful, and lived to the age of three years old, he didn't live the happiest life. 
I knew very little about betta fish. He lived in a very small tank, perhaps a gallon. He had a plant, and rocks, but that was it. He lived off of pellets. When I introduced him to home, I just dumped him in the tank. I didn't know. But that's no excuse for how he suffered. I know that now. And I will never make that mistake again.

Even though Kai lived neglected, he was beautiful. He never ceased to amaze me. And now that he's gone, I hope his spirit has found its final resting place, and knows that through all my ignorance, I meant well. He's in a better place, of that I am positive. 

I will never be so ignorant with my future finned family ever again. I don't have a picture of Kai, but he was solid red, and one of the most beautiful fish I have ever seen.

~Arctic


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

S.I.P., Kai. You taught your person lessons - one of the many things that our beloved pet companions are here for - and lived a pretty long life.

We're looking forward to you staying with us, and learning even more in the future, Arctic. It's nice to meet you, and I'm sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## LadyNightraven (Jun 30, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, Arctic, and I'm so sorry for your loss. SIP, Kai.

Many of us who join this forum end up discovering there is so much more to caring for bettas and fish in general than we thought. I know that was the case for me. We do the best we can with what we know, and thankfully the members of this forum are always willing to impart knowledge without judgment and swap stories about our fishy friends. It's good to have you as part of the community.


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

Thank you, for the welcome, and the condolences. It's very nice to meet you.


----------



## Gingerheart (Jul 17, 2014)

S.I.P Kai you were a good fish. Your new brother Scout probably wished to meet you. S.I.P Kai you were loved.


----------

